# Sprayed tenacity twice, still poa seedheads



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

So i sprayed tenacity twice so far, third time at reduced rate yesterday.

My lawn is still full of poa seed heads that are low to the ground. I mow at 3.5 and they are not getting caught. I had hoped they were KBG seed heads (mixed lawn TTTF, Rye and KBG), but they are thinner and smaller than the KBG i have seen online.

How is that still possible. You would think two coats of the tenacity should have killed it.

On a sad note, i dropped the bottle of tenacity and it flowed onto the dirt


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Has the POA started bleaching yet? I usually notice a significant change in color a week after the first Tenacity app and shortly after the second app it's getting really pale.

The other thing I notice about POA is sudden heavy seed production once it is starting to stress from the Tenacity. Kind of a last ditch effort to spread the future generation.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

id say save your tenacity! my yard was full of poa a about 4 weeks ago. spot sprayed 3 apps of tenacity and all it did was bleached my KBG. weather here has been around 90 consistently and now just about all of my poa a is dead/gone. what is left is browning at the top and makes the yard a little unsightly though.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Tenacity is labeled for pre-emergent suppression activity on poa annua. It only delays it growing from seed. Since it starts growing in the early fall, it doesn't do anything to poa annua now. Tenacity is not labeled for any post emergent activity on poa annua. You may get some bleaching of it but it isn't labeled to kill it.

I see many posts on people using tenacity for poa annua as a post emergent. In the label it says it does not control it. Am I missing something? Does it work if you go off label and go super high rates?


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

From what I understand from other members here, Poa a can take 3 or more apps of tenacity to die off.

I only applied two rounds of Tenacity to my Poa a this year as I wasn't able to find time around app three time. It's gotten hot here all of a sudden and and noticed most of my damaged Poa a has quickly died out in the past week or so. I also noticed what ForsheeMS mentioned where after my second app of tenacity, the damaged Poa very quickly went to a lot of seed heads and was very clearly bleached. I'm going to need a well timed fall pre-m to keep from having more next year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For me it has worked off label at 2oz rate (yes lower) with plenty of NIS. It needs repeat applications around every 7-10 days.

Edit: some research
http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/content/47/4/522.full


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

g-man said:


> For me it has worked off label at 2oz rate (yes lower) with plenty of NIS. It needs repeat applications around every 7-10 days.
> 
> Edit: some research
> http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/content/47/4/522.full


Thanks for the reference. Good info.

I use ethofumesate to control poa. It seems to work well and is supposed to be even better combined with tenacity. This doesn't seem like a popular option on TLF though. Have you tried or heard about this combo? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ethofumesate based on research works but the lowest price I could find online is around $400. I haven't tried it. Do you have a lower price source?

For something that dies in the summer heat I think it is not worth it. Tenacity is only $55 for the bottle and you use that bottle for other stuff too. Long term i think the best approach is to use prem in the fall.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Tenacity is labeled for pre-emergent suppression activity on poa annua. It only delays it growing from seed. Since it starts growing in the early fall, it doesn't do anything to poa annua now. Tenacity is not labeled for any post emergent activity on poa annua. You may get some bleaching of it but it isn't labeled to kill it.
> 
> I see many posts on people using tenacity for poa annua as a post emergent. In the label it says it does not control it. Am I missing something? Does it work if you go off label and go super high rates?


It definitely works on Poa A. and appears to work on Triv as well in my yard (the Triv is fried). You just have to stick with the full 4-week regimen. Here's another great reference: http://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/golfd/article/2012oct33.pdf

@Belgianbillie What rate are you spraying the Tenacity at? I would double check to make sure that it's the correct amount being applied.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Are you sure it is POA a and not kbg that went to seed?


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

LIgrass said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > I applied a 4 oz rate, then 10 days later another 4 oz, and 14 days later another 2 oz. In 14 days i plan another 2 oz and then a 4 oz rate again in fall and maybe some roundup at that time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

with NIS and you are seeing no effect?

Are you sure it is Poa A?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

g-man said:


> Ethofumesate based on research works but the lowest price I could find online is around $400. I haven't tried it. Do you have a lower price source?
> 
> For something that dies in the summer heat I think it is not worth it. Tenacity is only $55 for the bottle and you use that bottle for other stuff too. Long term i think the best approach is to use prem in the fall.


https://www.domyown.com/poa-constrictor-herbicide-p-17290.html

https://www.pestrong.com/1073-poaconstrictor-herbicide-prograss-sc-075-gal.html


----------

